# dx code for HAGL lesion



## jscrawford (Feb 28, 2012)

HELP! I am trying to find a dx code for hagl (Humeral avulsion of the inferior glenohumeral ligament).


----------



## hewitt (Feb 28, 2012)

You can try 718.21, 718.81, 831.03


----------

